# Hog Anatomy 101



## Slug-Gunner

Here's a link to a site that shows the EXACT LOCATION of a hog's heart/lung area.... along with the rest of it:

http://www.texasboars.com/anatomy.html

These series of "graphic photos" also show why a "behind the base of the ear/center neck shot" is so effective - it will most likely hit the spinal column, which is near the center of a hog's neck.      

For more info on hog hunting try this link:

http://www.texasboars.com/hunting/


----------



## pnome

Thanks for posting, this is good info.


----------



## DHC

*Good stuff!*

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*How about a "Sticky" for this one.*

Could one of the mods put this on a "sticky"?

    ​


----------



## Handgunner

Thread has been stuck.


----------



## Hogguide

markland said:
			
		

> Low and forward is the best advice and I will attach a great pic for you.  Mark




This is a good photo showing the vitals on a hog for proper shot placement.
Hogguide


----------



## franklinm

Well  I have dropped hogs before , the last two I shot with a cross bow never even slowed down . now I know why , 
That want happen again , Thank`s


----------



## gapeach08

preciate ya!


----------



## puredrenalin

Awesome post, thank you!!


----------



## Russ Toole

With a 7 mag it doesn't matter where the heart is.


----------



## DROPPINEM

*Great Stuff*

GREAT CUTAWAYS ON THE HAWG!!!!


----------



## dawg2

Good info.


----------



## GonePhishn

very good website--esp for us novice hog hunters. Thanks for posting fella!


----------



## armowarrior

The one i just killed ,i hit it with an 8mm mauser(shown as my avatar) in the head, it never knew what hit him


----------



## smartin

a 7mag will drop it dead no matter where you hit the pig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner

smartin said:


> a 7mag will drop it dead no matter where you hit the pig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mighty Moose

Pigs will rarely leave a blood trail unless the shot is a complete pass through.  However, a solid caliber round to the head renders the blood trail uneccessary.  Me?  I prefer the 140 grain Accu-Bond round in .270.


----------



## deerman12

do you know good hog huntin in ga like wer it would be


----------



## sethpea

In the head or with a 7 or in the head with a 7


----------



## aujack

deerman12 said:


> do you know good hog huntin in ga like wer it would be



Fort Benning near Columbus has soooo many hogs and its free to hunt.


----------



## DeepweR

thanks for this info


----------



## MisterClean

How about an M44 7.62x54r to the noggin?  Any good?


----------



## Millyville Hunter

I do say this much in light to the subject. I am a hog hunting enthusiast all year long and always have an urge to hunt those huge wild boars. It the past I can say this about shot placement-with a rifle try to shot just behind or in the ear especially on a meat pig. There is no reason to sacrifice any of that tasty meat in any way. Now if you are not confident in your head shoting ability go for the lower shoulder cup. This will help you stray away from that horrible shoulder plate that can take a bullet any day of the week and hold massive amounts of blood. By shooting that lower area in a way kind of under the shoulder you will get great blood and get a great heart shot with some lung.
Archery-This is the difficult path to take because in most instances I have found that being eye level with the hog is best.When shooting for a stand it leaves very little room for error and the fat and tough skin skin grow strong up high. In most cases with the bow I take neck shots becasue you need good blood with the bow. I have only taken one hog with my bow that dropped him because I hit him square in the back bone.I choose the neck for multiple reasons.One being it is so large and has some very strong vitals in it. 2 the neck is usually presented more often than a good quartering away shot. and three is it drops awesome blood that hinders a pig ability to do anything. I shoot for the necks center just before the shoulder starts. The meat here is tender and skin toughness is low in this area.Clean pass throughs are not a problem and the will not tear up your arrow even if the neck bone it struck. Also this lets you have some relief of knowing you don't have to have a really hard shooting bow to penetrate deeply like you do when taking the broadside shot. Don't get me wrong the broadside shot will do it(i still take those shots in certain situations) but the equipment must be stout and willing to be lost.


----------



## Son

*Hog*

Hogs with archery. I've always used the heaviest arrow possible, and a fixed broadhead that cuts on impact. And always had complete pass thru's.


----------



## The Crowe

good job with that hog destin


----------



## rlnixon219

Thanks for posting this will prove very useful. I've hog hunted all my life with dogs and guns and never had a problem. Just took up archery though and have already lost one and now I know why.


----------



## biggroundhawg

Great pic. 

I appreciate it. 

Never shot one--but will. Now with confidence.


----------



## j870sm

Bow hunting for hogs ROCK.  I shoot 70lbs at 291/2" DL.  I shot Slick Tricks but found the Grim Reapers razor cut mechanicals to be devastating.  I won't tell you which is best, this seems to be more personal preference.  Fixed VS. Mechanicals will always be debated I reckon.


----------



## Just 1 More

j870sm said:


> Bow hunting for hogs ROCK.  I shoot 70lbs at 291/2" DL.  I shot Slick Tricks but found the Grim Reapers razor cut mechanicals to be devastating.  I won't tell you which is best, this seems to be more personal preference.  Fixed VS. Mechanicals will always be debated I reckon.



Try Slick Tricks new RAZOR TRICKS ,, very nice cut on contact fixed blade


----------



## blaze

bow hunting is all i do from northern illinois to south fla. i have no problems with a lighter arrow i shoot a g5 motech 85 grain 300 arrow but you cant shoot them in the butt a expect the to drop take your time put the arrow where it needs to be


----------



## meandmydog

*Hog Down*

this hog was killed at 4:00 am saw his shadow in the full moon. Headed to the feeder.


----------



## meandmydog

By the way ,all i could see was his rearend. dropped him with 7mm.


----------



## csmith

Thanks, good stuff! I found another cool hog anatomy diagram and intresting read and tips on night hunting. Check it out

http://www.elusivewildlife.com/index.php?section=24&module=navigationmodule


----------



## hound1973

That was extremely useful info I think it is real good for beginners!!


----------



## Hunt/Fish is a must

That was good information. Now I am ready to shoot one.


----------



## Prorain

How about a 338 mag with a 250 grain projectile?Naw I'll stick with my butter knife!


----------



## OleSlingShot

hey


----------



## Bloodykiller4

Do you think a 223 would kill them?


----------



## xydial

Of course a 223 will down a hog.  I have killed over 50 in the past four years with a 223.  Not a single one moved after being hit, including two over 300 lbs.

It about shot placement, not the caliber.


----------



## WVmountainMAN

I put 1 down last year with a .22 lucky shot right between the ribs in the heart


----------



## nockemstiff

At least for the links.
Its not stinky.
Sticky sticky STICKY-On the Spot/Stalk page w/b nice.
EDIT: of course now I will probably remember it is over here - and stickied. Sorry for the interruption.


----------

